
How to migrate a VueJs project to NuxtJs in 8 steps - ngranja19
https://medium.com/@nicogranja19/how-to-migrate-a-vuejs-project-to-nuxtjs-in-7-steps-b340faf2977b
======
ngranja19
Hi, today I wrote my first article on Medium explaining how you can
migrate/convert your Vuejs app to a NuxtJs app in 7 steps.

I decided to write it because I faced that issue the last week. I had a Vue
app that I wanted to rebuild completely using NuxtJs but I didn't find any
useful guide of how to do it on the internet. So, once I finished rebuilding
my website I decided to write my find outs.

For sure, is far to be a perfect guide, but I think is still a good point to
start. Let me know if you have any doubts or you think I should add something
else.

I hope it helps.

------
nicbou
The link to your site at the bottom is not working. There's an extra dot at
the end of the URL.

~~~
ngranja19
Oh, thanks for the heads up! Fixed it. Also, I noticed that there are 8 steps
(I had two step 3, but no one noticed haha)

